# "Loud" setting on HU



## jtrippe77 (Apr 12, 2011)

My JVC head unit has a setting for "loud." The settings are Off, Loud 1, Loud 2 and Loud 3. Loud 3 sounds terrible and I've been using Loud 2 since I got the HU. I posted in another thread that my highs just weren't that great out of my front polk audio component speakers. Some great adjustments were advised and it sounds better. I know I need an amp too. 

Today, I messed with the "loud" setting some. With loud off I actually get the cleanest sound. More of what I've been looking for. However, the sub practically goes away and I have to crank the gain. The bass just isn't as strong. Loud 1 seems to be a happy medium. 

Should the "loud" function be used? I've heard different theories on that. The higher the "loud" goes, the more bass with less highs. The more I lower "loud" the more highs with less bass. Is this really a user preference thing or should "loud" be avoided? 

Sorry if this issue has been addressed elsewhere but searching for "loud" came up with too many results.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

The reason the bass is louder with Loud is is because the low frequencies are GREATLY INCREASED when using the Loud settings. The overall levels of all frequencies are also increased.

The only time it is appropriate to use Loud is if you have nothing else but stock speakers. It can help make things sound as good as possible in that desperate of a situation.

It sounds like maybe you have a different problem in your setup if you can't hear your sub with Loud turned off. Maybe you don't have a powerful enough setup for your tastes? Maybe your gain or crossover isn't properly set? Maybe your subwoofer level settings on your head unit aren't set properly? Maybe your speaker is wired out of phase? Maybe you have some weird EQ settings going on?

Using the Loud setting with a subwoofer setup that is underpowered will lead to blown speakers every time as you introduce dangerous clipping when you amplify an already clipped signal.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I remember reading in JVC manual that "Loud" means boost highs and bass to make music sound good at low volume levels. If your normal listening volume level is not "low" then you don't need this setting.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Usually the only thing your Loud button does in increase or decrease the boost of your bass and treble frequencies. Your headunit came with a treble and bass asjust...correct? well these two adjustments actually boost/cut a sppecific frequency choosen by JVC...ie treble = 10khz and bass=100hz . When you use the loud button, it actually BOOSTS those 2 frequencies. You could do the same thing by using the bass and treble features...its just that the loud button is quicker to get both raised. and it looks like JVC gave you steps for your loud button

If you look at the manual in the back im sure JVC lists what frequncy they are using for treble and bass control


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

FYI

attenuate: become weaker, in strength, value, or magnitude



Timelessr1 said:


> Usually the only thing your Loud button does in attenuate your bass and treble frequencies.
> 
> ..you could do the same thing by using the bass and treble features...its just that the loud button is quicker to get both raised.


----------



## jtrippe77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks all. I think I will set the JVC to Loud "off" and turn up the gain on the sub and adjust the treble to my liking.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

jtrippe77 said:


> Thanks all. I think I will set the JVC to Loud "off" and turn up the gain on the sub and adjust the treble to my liking.


Be sure to set the gain _properly_. The gain is not a volume knob. If the gain is set properly and the sub doesn't get loud enough for you then you may need to upgrade your equipment.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

02bluesuperroo said:


> FYI
> 
> attenuate: become weaker, in strength, value, or magnitude



Hahah...thanks...i realized that after...i had my damn MB quart passive xover on the mind...lol

I fixed my post


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

loud settings were actually designed for when using low volume. The "levels" are to adjust between the lower and middle volumes in between. Not all like to use higher volumes and loud helps boost the lows/highs that typically don't come through too well at such volume levels.


----------



## jtrippe77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Turned loud to "off" and adjusted my sub, as suggested. Sounds great now. I think I'm going to have someone install my extra Pioneer 200W amp on the Polk Audio components in the front for added power. They sound good but I know an amp will make them sound even better.


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

02bluesuperroo said:


> The only time it is appropriate to use Loud is if you have the volume level very low


Fixed.

As others have stated, Loud(ness) features boost the bass (usually quite a bit) and the treble somewhat. These boosts often will NOT correspond with the tone controls on the radio (depends on what the tones do). Rather, they are chosen to counteract the perceived loss of bass and treble that we have at lower volumes. 
Manufacturers use the Fletcher Munson curve (in short - a pair of guys who mapped out the typical "frequency response" of human hearing at various levels and graphed it) and pick a point along it, then add in the boost at either end of the spectrum to flatten it out. In your case, they picked 3 levels, so as you turn the volume progressively down you can turn the loudness progressively up.

As you've done, flatten everything out and tune for max fidelity. Then, if you ever find yourself with the volume really low (yeah, right! *L*) and think about it, hit the loud button and if it does anything you like, that would be when you'd use it.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the LOUD function is just an easy EQ booster for the bass and/or treble, which usually just clips the signal.

If you have your system properly dialed, you should not use the loud setting.

Depends on the head unit I suppose.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

What I was told is that the LOUDNESS button is used for BOOSTing the frequencies that typically get drowned out/cancelled by road noise.

FIXORED


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

amitaF said:


> What I was told is that the LOUDNESS button use for restoring the frequencies that typically get drowned out/cancelled by road noise.


Wouldn't turning the volume up do the same thing?


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

96jimmyslt said:


> I'm pretty sure the LOUD function is just an easy EQ booster for the bass and/or treble, which usually just clips the signal.
> 
> If you have your system properly dialed, you should not use the loud setting.
> 
> Depends on the head unit I suppose.


I like to set up the system on a well recorded CD. I can then use the loudness button for lo-fi recorded CD's, which boosts the lows and highs.

Old punk from the 80's, and a lot of currnet alt-rock just isn't produced all that well and I use the loudness button to compensate.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Tweeky said:


> I like to set up the system on a well recorded CD. I can then use the loudness button for lo-fi recorded CD's, which boosts the lows and highs.
> 
> Old punk from the 80's, and a lot of currnet alt-rock just isn't produced all that well and I use the loudness button to compensate.


I personally try to find the loudest songs and set the ipod to not clip or distort.

This way, I have carefree playback.

I have the gain at half and bass boost off on the sub amp, and I can just adjust the sub +6 on the head unit if I need to.

I even put volume leveling on the ipod but it didn't seem to do anything.


----------

